# 100% sweet almond oil



## Miha Engblom (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi! 
I  am trying different recipes and oils, some turn very nice, some pretty yucky (like  100% Extra virgin cold pressed rapeseed oil), anyway... yesterday i tryed a little batch of 100 % sweet almond oil, and i think it makes a nice white bar with quite a bit of  bubbles.  I am e very satisfied with the lather and how it feels on the skin. 
But one thing thou.. while i had it in the oven without anything on top it made so much ash that i did not even see that it gelled( i realized that it gelled when i took it out and checked along the borders more carefully).


----------



## judymoody (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you seen this?  Single oil soaps:  zensoaps.com

Thanks for sharing your results.


----------

